# Attachments count



## e.Blackstar (Jul 1, 2005)

Okay, everytime I try to post an attachment, it lists the total amount of all attachments that I've posted, EVER. So...when I run out of space, what do I do?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 1, 2005)

You have probably reached your attachment limit. Try cleaning some out.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah ha. I was wondering how to do that.


----------



## Beorn (Jul 12, 2005)

I just upped the limit from 500KB to 750KB.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 3, 2005)

Beorn said:


> I just upped the limit from 500KB to 750KB.


I want to say '_*Thank you, Mike.'*_ 500Kb was small... I attached big images (75 KB) in the thread Guess the Pic and after few days I removed them... Now we can attach more images


----------

